# Fish ID?



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

There were a massive school of these close to shore on the bay side ealier so I started throwing a mirrodine and foul hooked about 15 of them, they are menhaden correct? Thanks!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

yes


----------



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

okie dokie thanks sir.


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

Looks like your dog is ready to call it dinner.


----------



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

Ha yes he was about to lol.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Or pogie depending on where your from.


----------



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

Ahh ok well what what can i catch using them?


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

anything that eats fish.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I filled a buck today at the tressel with them with a six foot net.when i bring my twelve foot net i can easily catch hundred to hundred fifty poumds in one throw.it takes two to three people to lift it up.reds love them.im at bob sikes and already landed a 37 inch off of one.either cut the tail off or cut into chunks with the back bone.if you can keep them alive and use them whole it works amazingly.


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

Whole (dead or alive) is what they use for Tarpon @ Indian Pass (near Appalach) in the late summer... Also chunked or ground up- it's the best chum in the world


----------

